# Artifex extra tall aka Richmond Addict with western handle



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wanted a replacement for my Henckels. I settled on the Artifex extra tall. It was either this or the Fujiwara FKM.




  








P1190449.JPG




__
harlock0083


__
Jul 11, 2013












  








P1190450.JPG




__
harlock0083


__
Jul 11, 2013








The factory edge is okay, but I decided to take it out and put it through all my stones. The knife is very light, balance point is more towards the handle (behind my pinch). Also I like how the spine has been rounded its a nice touch. I've done some light work with it.

I need to do a little more work on the tip, but right now I'm very happy with it (guess I'm easily pleased). I also need clean up the scratches more, but that's for the weekend!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You'll like how easily the AEB-L blade sharpens. And yes, it's a shame that Lamson does a crap job of polishing out knives they make before putting them in the box.

And of course; Congratulations! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif Enjoy it in the best of health.

BDL


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

boar_d_laze said:


> You'll like how easily the AEB-L blade sharpens. And yes, it's a shame that Lamson does a crap job of polishing out knives they make before putting them in the box.
> 
> And of course; Congratulations! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif Enjoy it in the best of health.
> 
> BDL


Actually the scratches were from me  . Going to get a trizact pad tonight (my old one is worn out) to get the scratches out (hub cap polish worked a little). The knife sharpens very well, however the burrs are a little more stubborn than white #1 (initial impression anyway!) TBH, its as sharp as white #1 (hard for me to tell). The knife is a steal at 90 bucks.


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got some light work done with my Artifex. I decided to thin behind the edge a little more. Subjectively, speaking it feels a lot sharper than my Fujiwara FKH now (with thinning, about the same without). I made a video for slicing a tomato (sharpened as best I can). Kinda wish I tried the OOTB edge to test the difference.

Comparing the Artifex to my Goko (only other high end knife I have now. The Goko is much thinner behind edge). Both can get very sharp, the biggest difference in terms of feel is balance. The weight of the Artifex is behind my pinch while the Goko is definitely blade heavy. I feel more comfy with my Goko (maybe because I've grown more use to the Goko) for most tasks atm.

Pics after thinning (~ 1.5 on Beston):





  








P1190542.JPG




__
harlock0083


__
Jul 23, 2013








Comparison vs Goko:





  








P1190543.JPG




__
harlock0083


__
Jul 23, 2013


----------



## mostadonte2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

Going to bump this a little for an update with some more thoughts. 

Thoughts on sharpening:

AEB-L can get very sharp, but the burrs for me are extremely stubborn (I've stropped on bare leather and have run it through some hard felt. I can still feel some where the knife starts to curve towards the tip). I've heard people say AEB-L is like sharpening carbons... I'm going to disagree for now. Also after extensive comparison (take with a grain of salt I guess as I'm not a great free hand sharpener) my Goko white #1 will get sharper (not that it matters TBH unless you whittle hair for a living). 

Thoughts on FF:

This is an ugly knife (to me any way, profile is a bit weird).

Rounded spine and choil is a plus.  

Also, I've notice a slight bend in the knife when staring at the spine. I've bend it a few time between cutting boards and have alleviated the issue somewhat.

Okay, I'm done now.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

having personally sharpened a lot of AEB-L myself, i would say that depending on the HT, it really can be a lot like carbon.  But clearly, that does not mean that regardless of heat treatment, it will always be that way because of what it is.


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

First AEB-L knife for me, just a little frustrated with the burrs atm.


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

I finally took the time to clean up the knife a bit from the thinning i did on it.





  








P1200085.JPG




__
harlock0083


__
Aug 26, 2013








That took a lot more elbow grease than I thought originally ~6 hrs of polishing (400/800 wet/dry sandpaper, micromesh, hub cap polish Mother's brand, and finally a lot of Flitzing...).


----------



## pahi53 (Jul 13, 2013)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


harlock0083 said:


> I finally took the time to clean up the knife a bit from the thinning i did on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not trying to be a "SA" , are you putting your knife on display after each use, or putting it away after each use, or it's bothering the turd out of you because of the scratches.?


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

The scatches from thinning were annoying. It goes in the knife block after each use


----------



## mhlee (Aug 28, 2013)

harlock0083 said:


> Going to bump this a little for an update with some more thoughts.
> 
> Thoughts on sharpening:
> 
> ...


AEB-L by one maker is NOT necessarily going to perform the same as AEB-L by another maker, just like White #2 by one maker is not necessarily going be the same as White #2 by another maker.


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

mhlee said:


> AEB-L by one maker is NOT necessarily going to perform the same as AEB-L by another maker, just like White #2 by one maker is not necessarily going be the same as White #2 by another maker.


 Just found out the hardway.


----------

